# How camera lenses are made



## PhotoloverU (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys

Just wanted to share with you 2 video series I stumbled upon :

- How JML Optical 27mm f/1.4 camera lenses are made : from optical glass to finished lens

and even better ...

- Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS USM lens production


----------



## cnutco (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrong location for this!

Also, check your links.


----------

